# (monday) history in your game 04-28-2003



## alsih2o (Apr 28, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

this one is gonna be a long one...


 intrigue with romulus- http://news.telegraph.co.uk/news/ma...me22.xml&sSheet=/news/2003/04/22/ixworld.html

 dangerous driving- http://icnewcastle.icnetwork.co.uk/...teid=50081&headline=Chariot tool goes on show

druid poetry? - http://www.msnbc.com/news/904238.asp

 cavedude religion- http://ancienthistory.about.com/cs/nemythology/a/mesopotamiarel.htm

 lots "bull" about ancient life- http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/news/civ__6102283KathiLev&xml/&aspKath/civ.asp?fdate=21/04/2003

 scroll down to "warrior challenge" - http://u.sbsun.com/Stories/0,1413,216~24287~1353390,00.html

3 words, "ancient dragons head" - http://www.thisislincolnshire.co.uk...layContent&sourceNode=57238&contentPK=5199872

the dawn of snaitation- http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,3604,938281,00.html

fanged staff god- http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99993625

Ivarr the boneless, ajd cancer- http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,3604,937480,00.html

saving venus- http://books.guardian.co.uk/review/story/0,12084,938806,00.html

upcoming sword and sandal flicks- http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~78~1321618,00.html

crappy seats at the odeon- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/2950661.stm

thanks, sorry i was late this morning, rough night


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 28, 2003)

ka-bump


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 28, 2003)

How do you get a name like Ivarr the Boneless, anyways?  "Hi, I'm Ivarr.  I'd shake your hand, but...."



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> fanged staff god- http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99993625
> *




You can't fool us. It's Count Chocula!


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 28, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *How do you get a name like Ivarr the Boneless, anyways?  "Hi, I'm Ivarr.  I'd shake your hand, but...."
> *




 maybe he was butcher? specialized in boning chickens and pigs?

 "no bonless chicken breatss left?!?! quick, someone run down and get Ivarr the boneless!"


----------

